# Hey from ireland



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

hey all, just recently became aware of this site, have used others till now. i have competed once, next show will be in oct, under 75kg if i can get the weight down. if i can help anyone out just ask, but after looking through this site for a while before posting this, im sure it will be you guys/girls helping me out.

colin


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome mate, how old are you? awesome picture, what BF and weight were you at?


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

hey guys, i was 21 at the time (22 now) was at bout 7/8% i think no lower. that pic is the best i have hence ill show it to people, lol. its almost 4 months old now, weighed bout 77kg, really want to get down to the 75 mark for next show with a little bit more muscle at the same time, 8 weeks left. at 79 kg now.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

great conditioning mate, if i had that kind of defintion id be a very happy man


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hello mate... sure have seen ur pic on another forum muscletalk?

if its you then your looking good mate and i know youll do well in future as from the posts of yours i have read you seem to have the right attitude!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

hey lee, yeah im TheOak on muscletalk, remember passing chat with you a few times. decided to have a look at this site, some new ideas from new people. thanks for the comment. im doing well trainig wise but i recently moved house and the two gyms i use now are just a little less motivating than my last one, maybe cause i worked in the last place and new everyone plus had a good friend as a training partner, now im going it alone, and leading up to a comp im finding it a bit mentally draining training completly on my own. i wont give up on the comp though, im aiming to be the best i can be on the day, once im happy on the day that i did my best i dont care if i take last place home.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

where is the next show? ireland?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah its here in ireland, oct 15 in dublin. 9 weeks today.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

welcome


----------

